
Nasa Uses Sanskrit To Program Artificial Intelligence - Jonovono
http://www.vedicsciences.net/articles/sanskrit-nasa.html
======
prosody
Inaccurate title. This isn't about Sanskrit, it's about certain schools of
pre-modern Indian linguistics (which are very interesting and worthy
subjects). Sanskrit is a beautiful language with an incredible literary canon,
but there's nothing special about it that makes it stand apart from any other
human language. Any other old Indo-European language possesses the same
properties. Regrettably, Hindutva activists and their Western sycophants talk
it up.

------
tokenadult
This is attributed to a 1985 writing by the (obscure) author named in the post
here in many other online copy-and-paste postings of this same story. By now,
there should be some follow-up on this, including identifying who "Rick
Briggs" really is (just an imaginary character in an urban legend, or a real
person from decades ago?) and what further artificial intelligence research
has found out about various human languages.

By coincidence, I was just looking up reviews of the excellent book
Mathematics in India by Kim Plofker,

[http://www.amazon.com/dp/0691120676](http://www.amazon.com/dp/0691120676)

which I read a few years ago, just before I saw this post. There has been a
lot of new scholarship about ancient India both in India and around the world
since this submitted article was supposedly originally written, and here on
Hacker NEWS we should be looking at more up-to-date information, I think.

~~~
prosody
It appears to be the case that the attribution at the bottom of the page is
accurate.

[http://www.aaai.org/ojs/index.php/aimagazine/article/view/46...](http://www.aaai.org/ojs/index.php/aimagazine/article/view/466/402)

